

Grayscale – A Free One Page Theme for Bootstrap 3 - ninthfrank07
http://startbootstrap.com/templates/grayscale/

======
midgetjones
scroll scroll scroll scroll zoom out map zoom out map zoom out map give up

~~~
pc86
At least the map is at the bottom, which is at least a little better? I guess?

